# How to make "fluffy" top soap



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

I saw some handmade soap the other day and the top looked fluffy or maybe whipped and looked like waves. I really liked the way it looked and was wondering if anyone knew how it was made.

Thanks!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

probably was whipped soap that is what I did for my pie soap for the swap. looked like mirange http://nizzymoulds.com/Whipped/index.htm


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

That sure looks like it. Thanks!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

keep in mind this stuff gets crumbly if you make a whole bar it will float good for kid shaped soap but not nice and smooth and lasting like regular soap. I just use it for decorations like cake or like this pie and it will slide right off the top of your soap so if using as a topping you have to punch hole into your soap then add the topping so it doesn't slide off.


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks Sondra - hmmmm maybe it's not such a good idea after all, sounds like it's more of a look-but-don't-touch soap :lol


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Right and I do use it from time to time for fun by not for every day soap use or sales. Also you can make swirls or waves or similar with reg soap light to med trace.


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

That makes sense, so I guess you'd just take a spatula or spoon to the top of it?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I try to use light trace as my top layer (NOW granted I am not a soap guru here) let it sit a bit then take my frosting small spatular (flexible knife sorta) and just maneuver the waves. With swirls also use medium to light trace and pour out of a spouted measuring cup a top layer (different color) use a chop stick or skewer and swirl it around and down through the rest of the soap. None of mine is as pretty as Vicki or Barbs but I'm working on that


----------

